# Just another day at the office



## Daniel (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31083975@N03/3747545471/

Other pics of this very real office include a picture of a "120-inch High Definition Monitor" (a window) and a standup desk (which burns more calories than sitting):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31083975@N03/with/3747545471/


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow wish i had one   Maybe ask for one of these for Christmas love it.


----------



## blackdogwalker (Dec 23, 2009)

I want one too. What a view!!! Not very scenic around here. Problem is my serious book addiction and need for a pile of ref books etc around me when I work. Far too cluttered.  And I wouldn't want a stand up desk. I can walk for miles but *hate* standing... Maybe I should do something creative with the treadmill and bookshelves? :rofl:


----------

